# Game 82: Pistons @ Heat (4/15/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 15th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*








​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think this game was scheduled to be on ESPN, which is why its an 8pm start, but was then replaced since its meaningless now. 

Im guessing we see the same lineups tomorrow, with Mario and Beasley playing even less. Moon may also play a little tomorrow as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley over his last 4 games:

25.8ppg on 57% (5-9 from 3), 12.8rpg, 1.8apg 1blk

mg:

^Funny smiley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is absolutely beasting it.

Sad panda that Haslem will take his minutes away


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if Spoo's lover-boy(Diarrhea) stays deep in the bench, we can win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The same players who sat out last nights game will also sit out tonight's game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool stat they just showed. Mike is the 1st rookie since Tim Duncan to average at least 20 points and 13 rebounds in 3 straight games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is a cool stat - hopefully Mike keeps up his huge play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like Beas is finally showing everyone what he can do, congrats to him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire beastin :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that sequence was just like last night. So many offensive rebounds and nothing to show for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy hits the J


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Magloire making his presence felt. good for the big man. we're gonna need more of that in the playoffs while Haslem gets back into his groove.

Beasleys jumpshot is so good, i feel like hes gonna make every one of them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

IbizaXL said:


> Beasleys jumpshot is so good, i feel like hes gonna make every one of them.


Both him and Daequan have such awesome jumpshots. I'm always surprised when Cook misses off a clean catch and shoot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again. 10pts for him already.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Both him and Daequan have such awesome jumpshots. I'm always surprised when Cook misses off a clean catch and shoot.


yep. Beasley can be such a threat anywhere on the floor. im so happy we drafted this guy. **** Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits another J. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is at it again!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Magz with 8 points and 6 rebounds already.:champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal vs Kwame are going back and forth! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley and Magloire are BEASTING


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Jamaal vs Kwame are going back and forth! :laugh:


marquee matchup? lol

if these guys can be productive come playoff time, with Oneal, Wade and Haslem back....i like our odds vs the hawks. their production is key!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Let's hope Bease can keep this production up when coming off the bench, and under pressure. 

He's been seeming to play much better, when there is no pressure, and he virtually has free reigns as the #1 option.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Jamaal vs Kwame are going back and forth! :laugh:


:lol: 

classic heavyweight bout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has such horrible hands. You got to hand him the ball for him not to lose it and even then its not a given he'll hold onto it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Beasley jacking 11 shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Beasley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bad decision by Chalmers to end the 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 24-22 after 1

14 for Beasley

6 assists for Mario.

Jamaal was also great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 33333

He loves those 3's from the corner.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Everything is coming into place for the Playoffs...


muahhahahah.... mmuuuuahahahahahhahh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn
DQ
JJ
Jooel
Blount

What a lineup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount for 3333

He doesnt even get off the ground on his shots :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Quinn
> DQ
> JJ
> Jooel
> ...


can u say......


jeez i don't even know how to describe that. 

and how homeless does Blount look :lol:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I already stated that Beasley will be more important in the playoffs than Udonis Haslem and its looking like it might true. But that doesnt mean that we dont need Haslem, he is our hustle and defense guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> and how homeless does Blount look :lol:


Yeah, I said the same last game :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn now 0-10 going back to last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At the end of the night, will Blount have more rebounds or 3pt shot attempts?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> At the end of the night, will Blount have more rebounds or 3pt shot attempts?


I think we all know the answer to this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 33333

Again from the corner


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount- 3 3pts shot attempts, 2rebounds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet pass by Dorell to Joel for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is one part of Dorell's game that has always shown up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Boy I hope Dorell can put it together for next year. His versatility would make him such a good starting SF.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Jones for 33333
> 
> He loves those 3's from the corner.


last time we saw anything close to that was Bowen when he was a Heatian.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> last time we saw anything close to that was Bowen when he was a Heatian.


Yup, he wore those spots out. Still does.

Wow, that was a late *** flagrant foul call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Boy I hope Dorell can put it together for next year. His versatility would make him such a good starting SF.


ive given up on him. I know hes been messed up with injuries, but if he isnt able to even surpass Moon as SF starter next season, then i dont know what else is left for him. Euroleague?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Quinn to Dorell for the dunk.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinn pick n roll to wright for the dunk?!

well, thats so nice to see! why cant we play textbook basketball like that EVERY game?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Quinny!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333 to end the half!

46-41 Miami at the half


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

QUINNY! Mr. Tabacco Free!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

My thoughts on the 1st half:

i like the fact that we're playing fairly well considering theres no Wade, no Beasley (2nd qt), no Haslem and no Oneal in the game. I love watching a more team oriented game plan as oppose to just give it Wade and get the hell out of his way. its really nice to see and Miami has certainly gotten much better in that aspect of the game compared to the beginning of the season. This last game of the season is great preperation for the playoffs and im confident we can beat the Hawks despite them having home court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Dorell out there - he always could rebound and defend. I still have hope for him - he could well be the starting SF next season, as I doubt we hang on to Moon (unless for minimum)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley keeps shooting and keeps hitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-easy for 333333

19pts now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bees for 3ees!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> My thoughts on the 1st half:
> 
> i like the fact that we're playing fairly well considering theres no Wade, no Beasley (2nd qt), no Haslem and no Oneal in the game.* I love watching a more team oriented game plan as oppose to just give it Wade and get the hell out of his way*. its really nice to see and Miami has certainly gotten much better in that aspect of the game compared to the beginning of the season. This last game of the season is great preperation for the playoffs and im confident we can beat the Hawks despite them having home court.


I'm 100% with ya on that, Hopefully we can see a nice blend in the coming week, cause i think we are gonna need it in the playoffs. But most important of all, hopefully next year we will move away from the "hey, Dwade, here's the ball...i'm just gonna stand here" offense and move to a more team oriented offense, given a full off-season of practice. Basically i'm hoping for a similar yet a poor man's version of how the Cavs transitioned and i'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bees 3ees again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice dunk by Maxiell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

'khouba with the putback dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice minutes here by Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beez gone cold


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just nitpicking, but I'd like to see more free throw attempts from Beasley. His jumper is SO good that he's always in danger of falling in love with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Beasley's alright and its not some freak concussion like Blake Griffin got.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My goodness, that is absolutely the last thing we need is a serious injury to Beasley's eye.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think thats Mike's night done. 22 and 5. Not bad at all 

EDIT: Didnt know he got hurt, what happened?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh no, i just walked away for 2 seconds, and Bease got hit in the eye?! nooooooooo, Be OK, B-Easy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> I think thats Mike's night done. 22 and 5. Not bad at all
> 
> EDIT: Didnt know he got hurt, what happened?


He was holding the ball over his head and Amir Johnson took a swipe for the ball and instead got all face.

Beasley went straight to the bench and was very woozy and had to be helped to the locker room.

1st thing I thought of was the Blake Griffin concussion and Amare Stoudemire eye injury


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

****, what happened? I was watching the Marlins game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> I'm 100% with ya on that, Hopefully we can see a nice blend in the coming week, cause i think we are gonna need it in the playoffs. But most important of all, hopefully next year we will move away from the "hey, Dwade, here's the ball...i'm just gonna stand here" offense and move to a more team oriented offense, given a full off-season of practice. Basically i'm hoping for a similar yet a poor man's version of how the Cavs transitioned and i'll be a happy camper.


It also helps that the Cavs hired an offensive minded assistant coach this season. Spoo, like coach Brown, are offensively handicapped. Would be nice to pick up a coach with an offensive touch so we can have a more dynamic offense. 

Our defense philosophy hasnt changed for the past decade, so no worries on that aspect.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> He was holding the ball over his head and Amir Johnson took a swipe for the ball and instead got all face.
> 
> Beasley went straight to the bench and was very woozy and had to be helped to the locker room.
> 
> 1st thing I thought of was the Blake Griffin concussion and Amare Stoudemire eye injury


there u go Smak.

I really hope this ain't serious man...:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Dr. was just called to the locker room...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why do the Pistons still have Stuckey in the game?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> It also helps that the Cavs hired an offensive minded assistant coach this season. Spoo, like coach Brown, are offensively handicapped. Would be nice to pick up a coach with an offensive touch so we can have a more dynamic offense.
> 
> Our defense philosophy hasnt changed for the past decade, so no worries on that aspect.


Well, in all fairness to Spo, maybe he just wanted to simplify as much as possible on the offensive end, due to starting a rookie PG, and rookie/soph off the bench getting significant mins..If things don't progress, even a little bit, by next year, my opinion will grow harsher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with 8 rebounds in 13 minutes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> The Dr. was just called to the locker room...


****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-61 Miami after 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jason Jackson just said doctors are checking his eye and his return is uncertain. Didn't sound too serious from the tone of his voice and him considering that Beasley might actually re-enter the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> ****, what happened? I was watching the Marlins game


watching a Marlins game over a Heat game? 

TRAITOR!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wright has some good playmaking skills in addition to his rebounding. He has consistently made the correct pass today to get people scoring opportunities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Dorell.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, Mike is back on the bench, clowning as usual, swollen eye and all..

good to see it's not REAL serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Beasley back on the Heat bench without even an ice pack or anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's just no offense with this current lineup in the game.

OT-Marlins just the blew game wide open. They're now up 10-4 in the 9th :rock:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> OT-Marlins just the blew game wide open. They're now up 10-4 in the 9th :rock:


this is Heat Basketball, get the Marlins outta here!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quin for 33333

When all else fails, just take a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> this is Heat Basketball, get the Marlins outta here!


This game stopped mattering once Beasley was alright :yes:

Quinn for 3333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Maxiell and Brown were both right under the HEat basket for that rebound. Where the hell were the Heat bigs?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maxiell and Brown are *****ing us...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> this is Heat Basketball, get the Marlins outta here!


Go MARLINS!!!! :mob:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> Go MARLINS!!!! :mob:


ah, your one of the 17 marlins fans out there huh?:evil:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn is unguardable!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins Win! 

7-1 on the season! :rock:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Marlins Win!
> 
> 7-1 on the season! :rock:


screw you cyborg-from-the-future-with-telepathic-abilities. screw you.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> ah, your one of the 17 marlins fans out there huh?:evil:


best believe it bruh!

7-1! :champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Quinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333

Heat take the lead!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinny decided not to suck in this game. too bad we only see that once every 30 games.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow! Quinn LOL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How great would it have been if Quinn turned around after hitting that shot and screamed "This is my house!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He missed both!

WTF were you doing Dorell!?

Quinn to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF league pass messes up for me right as the Chris Quinn show begins


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> How great would it have been if Quinn turned around after hitting that shot and screamed "This is my house!"


While standing over Dwade.

I woulda DIED, forreal :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn goes 1-2. Heat up 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: at Wade and the benches reaction when Dorell made that last pass to Quinn.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gotta love the reaction in the bench after Dorell made that horrible pass. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no, why the **** did the Pistons not go for the win?


Those *******es

Looks like OT now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this game is benchie/scrubbers dreams, all of em are hitting huge shots, big putbacks, this is hillarious.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

****, just give it to Quinn and get the **** out of his way!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

O god, OT! :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

The 2nd to last thing anyone wanted to see...................


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT - with no Beas?

Snoooooze.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully we find a way to put a body on Maxiell in this OT.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so close for Quinny!

guys, if you think about it, this is great experience for the team. To be in a situation like this only helps prepare Miami vs the Hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great basketball games all around. NO-SA is in OT, Nuggets/Prtland about to start, and we're stuck watching an OT game that means nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones for 33333 at the shot clock buzzer


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, great basketball games all around. NO-SA is in OT, Nuggets/Prtland about to start, and we're stuck watching an OT game that means nothing.


I was thinking the same thing...:laugh:

gotta love a meaningless OT game, in which our starting 7 is on the bench..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn2Jamaal!

What a pass by Quinn


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is one hell of a scrub bowl


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

QUinny for 33333333


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Quinn with the step back 3 LMAO


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

The Mighty Quinn!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lol Quinn VS Bynum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn draws the charge!

MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinny again!!!!!!!

:worthy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinny is ballin! 

:laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

did any1 see Dwade's byaaaahhhh!!! LMAO

omggg!! and Quinn again!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I do not understand what I'm watching. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> lol Quinn VS Bynum.


From Jamaal vs Kwame to Quinn vs Bynum

What a game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Detroit? Let this game end already :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I do not understand what I'm watching. :lol:


its like watching Rocket Science.


Quinn>Bynum


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen, CHRIS QUINN just willed us to VICTORY! :lol: u gotta be kidding me :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-96

Quinn=:mvp::mvp::mvp:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, I would have liked to see Quinn hit 30


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I do not understand what I'm watching. :lol:


Seriously... LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if only Quinny can duplicate tonights effort for the playoffs, we're set at backup pg.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is Jason Jackson such an idiot?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You gotta feel good for the guy, he works hard, always gives full effort. Go 'head Quinny, you deserve this one! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with 19 of the Heat's last 28 points.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Why is Jason Jackson such an idiot?


Gotta love how he rubbed it in Quinn's face that this game meant jack ****. smh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Why is Jason Jackson such an idiot?


seriously, ive never liked that guy since he came into the Heat telecast.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

anyone watching Jackson interviewing Magz? ****, he seems so well-mannered and soft spoken. thats the last thing i'd expect from the big cat. lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah he is. Can definitely catch you off-guard, if you haven't seen him talk before. He also has a carribean type accent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric and Tony always say that the Jamaal off the court is like a big teddy bear while during the game he is the total opposite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A reporter on the Pistons TV broadcast just asked Kwame Brown who he'd pick as MVP "Dwyane Wade, Lebron James, or Chris Quinn?" :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Philly won in Cleveland in OT. Cavs rested everyone but still. Wow.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Beasley looks retarded with that eye LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Beasley looks retarded with that eye LOL


Where did you see it?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yo smak that pic..I NEED THAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You can see it looking a bit swollen here












> Beasley left with 5:02 to play in the third quarter after being accidentally poked in the right eye by Pistons forward Amir Johnson.
> 
> "When it happened, it felt like my eye came out of the socket," Beasley said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal has a huge head.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I do not understand what I'm watching. :lol:


I can't believe I missed this game.. Sounds like a lot of stupid fun.. :laugh:

I caught the highlights though - Dorell behind-the-head pass to Joel for a dunk, Diawara with the flying put-back jam, Quinn raining 333's and driving baseline for a chance to win.. Wow.. :champagne:




Wade3 said:


> How great would it have been if Quinn turned around after hitting that shot and screamed "This is my house!"


He would instantly make my Five.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

In the Who will be this years Daniel Gibson? thread, I predicted Chris Quinn. This is obviously a sign of things to come. He'll be dropping 20+ every night come play-off time.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal has the biggest head in basketball. I've been saying it for years. Even Riley felt sorry for him and let him start wearing a headband.


----------

